# Evodia/bee bee trees in WI



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Started mine from seed a few years back(07, I think), they have always died back to the ground in winter, until this year


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes, I have read that complete winter hardiness comes with age. When mine arrive, I think I'll pot them up so that they can be brought in on bad nights....Too much babying ? Maybe so, but they'll be in the ground come spingtime. It'll be all right.
LtWilli


----------

